# Shot in the Dark - Tampa, Florida area



## Andrea6811 (Oct 5, 2016)

Shot in the dark here!
Would there be a place in the Tampa area for 10/6-10/8 for 5 people and 2 well-behaved dogs?  My brother in law and family need to evacuate Daytona Beach tomorrow morning.  All hotels are booked in the area.

Thank you so much!
Andrea


----------



## slip (Oct 5, 2016)

My daughter lives in West Palm and she decided to head to Tampa. She couldn't find a room and ended out in St Petersburg.


----------

